# Which Earthbath & Tropiclean S/C?



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I need to get both shampoo & conditioner at Petco tomorrow since I let myself run out of Nature's Specialties on accident. I need something that I can use every week or every 2 weeks, so if these brightening shampoos are too harsh, please tell me. I know most are.

I know some of you have used both Earthbath & Tropiclean but which specific varieties are the best?

Tropiclean: Awupahi White shampoo? Aloe Moist shampoo? Berry Clean shampoo? Kiwi Conditioner?

Earthbath: Light Color Coat Brightener shampoo? Mango Tango shampoo? Creme Rinse conditioner?

Thanks!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lisa - I use Tropiclean: Awupahi White shampoo on Tyler every week. It's for white coats but I don't find it harsh, drying or irritating. The Tropiclean line is an organic pet line. It's the Awupahi I think that makes it a gentler shampoo -- I just saw a segment the other day on that being an upcoming biggie for people shampoo. It's a plant from Hawaii that restores damaged, dry hair. Tyler's hair is very soft and manageable after it. I really like it and have stayed with it. It has conditioner in it though I use some conditioner on his body while I'm cleaning his head and face. I probably don't have to but do it out of habit. I use Les Pooches conditioner.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

I just use Earthbath Hypoallergenic....don't have ahypoallergenic condition yet! Also, never tried a whitening shampoo but might try the one you mention.


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

If you are going to use a whitening shampoo, I'd go with EarthBath because it's non-toxic. I personally prefer the other Earthbath shampoos (Mango Tango, unscented/hypoallergenic and puppy shampoo) because my girl's hair feels softer with them, than with the EarthBath whitening one


----------



## RE823 (Feb 11, 2012)

where do you buy shampoos at? can't find at petsmart


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

RE823 said:


> where do you buy shampoos at? can't find at petsmart


I don't feel like Petsmart really has quality products for the most part so I either shop at local pet boutiques or Petco as far as brick and mortar stores go. Petco carries both Earthbath and Tropiclean products if that is what you're after.

Thank you to everyone, I may go with Earthbath for now and try the Tropiclean Awapuhi when I need to whiten later. Or, if any of them are on sale in the store I'll try all of them!


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

I just ordered able & Cane shampoo and conditioner all natural lavender i will post when i use it


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I ended up getting the Earthbath lavender brightening shampoo and the creme rinse comditioner. They were out of the Tropiclean awapuhi shampoo. I'll report back in a couple of days on how I like them!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I just picked up some Earthbath Green Tea Leaf (with awapuhi) shampoo from Marshall's/TJ Maxx for only $7.99. Good price. I haven't used any other Earthbath products but found this one to be very surprisingly more drying on the coat than both the Viva la Dog Spa whitening shampoo and the Nature's miracle Ultra-Cleanse Gentle formula (lavendar/chamomile scent). I usually alternate the shampoo's and then finish with Nature's Miracle Ultra-Moisturizing Conditioner. Maybe I'll try the mango Earthbath in the future but really like the Viva la Dog and NM right now. They make Obi's hair super soft/silky and he smells good afterward!


----------

